# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  δεν μπορω να κατεβασω απο rapidshare

## patsialos

εχω προβλημα με το κατεβασμα απο rapidshare με το internet on the go. μου βγαζει συνεχεια οτι η ip μου χρησιμοποιειται οταν παω να κατεβασω κατι.ξερετε κατι;;;

----------


## sdikr

Το  internet on the go,  βγαίνει έξω  με κοινή ip  για  όλους τους  χρήστες  του
δεν μπορείς να κάνεις  κάτι

----------


## patsialos

σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## ariadgr

Μπορείς να πάρεις premium account αν θέλεις.

----------

